# Soundmax digita audio. Will it work?



## labman1 (Feb 1, 2013)

I have an old IBM think pad that has this sound card in it. will this work wit the UMK-1. Thanks for your help just getting in to this after 10 year lay off.:help:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I assume it has USB, the UMIK-1 only requires USB 1.0, so any USP should do. The operating system may be a concern. What level of Windows do you have? The UMIK-1 relies upon native drivers, comes with none of its own, and I'm not sure what older versions of Windows have the appropriate native drivers.


----------



## labman1 (Feb 1, 2013)

I have Windows XP.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Room EQ Wizard runs on Java. The Java site says the minimum level of Windows XP required is:

Windows XP SP3 (32-bit); Windows XP SP2 (64-bit)

On the generic device driver: I do not know what comes with XP. There are generic drivers out there that can be downloaded and installed on XP, I do not know for sure if they will work, but it sounds likely. That is the best I can tell you.


----------



## labman1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks so much. I have the recommended specs.


----------

